# The Reality of Bodybuilding



## lycan Venom (Oct 13, 2019)

Alright so I've been quiet for a while and now just really getting my mind back into the "game". I just had baby #5 and been scratching my head as to how the hell I'm popping out babies when I've been on AAS the past 6 years basically non stop. Either the gear I've been using is low dose, bunk or I just don't run enough to be a mass monster with gonad issues.

I have also realized all of my old school favorites are old and dying or really fucked up physically. Non of them have kept any of their show size and all look like death or shredded keto tweekers but of responsible normal AAS use size.

Here is a video:

https://youtu.be/_G3rkqpRPBw


----------



## d2r2ddd (Oct 14, 2019)

even dorian yates is into Yoga now


----------



## pesty4077 (Oct 14, 2019)

Personally I think most of them are still in great shape for their age. You body does not perform the same way in your 50s and 60s to keep that abuse of it up.


----------



## lycan Venom (Oct 14, 2019)

pesty4077 said:


> Personally I think most of them are still in great shape for their age. You body does not perform the same way in your 50s and 60s to keep that abuse of it up.



Dude... they looks fucking way better and amazing now! They look more realistic.


----------



## pesty4077 (Oct 14, 2019)

lycan Venom said:


> Dude... they looks fucking way better and amazing now! *They look more realistic.*



Exactly! I am approaching 60 this February. When I tell people my age, they look at me sideways like I am lying to them. No reason to abuse your body at that age, but you sure can look 10 times better than anyone else that age.


----------



## IRONFIST (Oct 15, 2019)

all look great , i liked the video!


----------



## ASHOP (Oct 21, 2019)

d2r2ddd said:


> even dorian yates is into Yoga now



You have to know the right time to move on if its weighing on you heavy. Life is all about change. Look at your other passions and hobbies and lean to reinvent yourself.


----------

